# [Mustang] Java Script Interpreter jrunscript



## Thomas Darimont (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

mit dem Kommandozeilentool jrunscript kann man Script für die in der aktuellen JVM entsprechende Script Engine (eine Liste bekommt man über jrunscript -q) Implementierungen vorliegen ausführen lassen. Dabei hat man die Wahl, ob man ein Script von der Standardeingabe oder einer Datei lesen lassen will.

Aktuelle Script Engine Implementierungen:

```
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\bin>java -version
java version "1.6.0-beta2"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.6.0-beta2-b72)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-beta2-b72, mixed mode, sharing)

C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\bin>jrunscript.exe -q
Language ECMAScript 1.6 implemention "Mozilla Rhino" 1.6 release 2
```

"Einfaches" Beispiel:

```
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\bin>jrunscript.exe
js> 1+2*3
7.0
js>
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\bin>
```
Gruß Tom


----------



## Billie (22. Februar 2006)

Also den nutzen dieses Tools verstehe ich im Moment überhaupt nicht?!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Na ja, mit dem Tool kannst du eben Scripts ausfuehren. AFAIK kann man aus den Scripts auch Bibliotheken verwenden. Damit kann man beispielsweise (entsprechende (Java)Script kenntnisse voraussgesetzt beispielsweise kleine Installationsskipts erstellen bzw. Scripts testen...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Billie (22. Februar 2006)

Hm, ich glaube das grundsätzliche Problem ist, dass ich mit JavaScript bisher nur in HTML Seiten zu tun hatte, aber habe davon gehört, dass es auch andere Einstatzgebiete gibt. Zum Beispiel hab ich in einem Buch ein Kapitel gesehen, wo die Einführung der serverseitigen JavaScript programmierung behandelt wurde.

Naja, aber danke für den kleine Hinweis.


----------

